# Under-appreciated Video Game OSTs



## BlueWorrior (Oct 11, 2016)

Video game music can be weird sometimes: Some games have great soundtracks but because the game in question was bad or forgotten, they can remain under-appreciated.
So this is a thread all about such game OSTs, the hidden gems, the diamonds in the rough.
To qualify, the game has to be obscure or rarely talked about in detail. You can pretty much rule out major Nintendo releases because the fans will pick apart every single game that happens to have "Nintendo" written on it :L
I'll start: Gradius Advance AKA Gradius Galaxies AKA Gradius Generation (srsly -_-) Has a few really cool tracks:
Stage 1 - 



Stage 2 - 



These are unfortunately are the only two standout tracks in the game, the rest are a little naff


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 17, 2016)

star control 2 was forgotten and it had a amazing soundtrack
(example of one of them)





advance wars is not very popular unfortunately, if you like fire emblem you would probably like this game, soundtrack is also amazing 
(no one uploads good quality versions and the extended is the only good quality version i could find)





age of mythology was, well, a RTS and unfortunately not many people like RTS's anymore but has a good soundtrack that i always use when working on stuff
(unfortunately this guy has compressed it and you can definitely notice it if you listen enough)





act of war (direct action's soundtrack) was really forgotten and also a RTS and had a amazing soundtrack that unfortunately i cannot find the battle music anywhere on you tube


----------



## scythemouse (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay. I'm going to submit a fave of mine, the soundtrack for Lords of Thunder.

PC Engine Version


Sega CD Version

The songs are the same, but the instruments are different. An unusual thing for a multi platform game that uses live instruments. Which one you like is up to you.


----------



## Monstrocker (Oct 29, 2016)

When no one cares for dragon quarter


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

The soundtrack to Bully:




It's the kind of soundtrack that just kind of reminds you of when you were a kid. It's hard to describe, but I love it.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 12, 2017)

Ys I & II Chronicles. A PSP remake of frankly outdated couple of games that are barely known outside Japan, but often cited for pushing the boundaries of video game composing (Ys was one of the first games to take advantage of CD technology just for that purpose alone). Really, I consider OST in this version one of the best I've ever heard in my life - it sounds less like a soundtrack and more like something from badass symphonic metal album, with amazing use of string instruments and some really impressive soloing. As an important note, it was composed by Yuzo Koshiro, legendary VG composer who's mostly known for his work on Streets of Rage series (another bunch of OSTs that's often considered one of the best ever by many, but that's another story), so if that name tells you something, you already know you're in for a treat. For the rest, I just recommend to give it a try, I really can't sell it enough


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 30, 2017)

Any track in Bust a Groove
Same goes for Twisted Metal 2 and Vigilante 8.

Earthbound - Pokey means business!
Mother 3 - Porkys Porkies, Piggy Guys, Unfounded Revenge. I'm not making up these track titles by the way, you can look them up.
Neverwinter Nights - Anything done by Jeremy Soule
Zero Divide - Burning Blood, Waiting for the Sound of Thunder, Fate.

Ok, done being a hipster retro cunt now.


----------



## zeroslash (Mar 30, 2017)

Paper Mario 64

Honestly, how often do you hear a game have a unique battle theme for each boss?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Driver: You Are The Wheelman (1999, PSX Version) had a bloody awesome soundtrack by the composer, Allister Brimble.

Driver 1 PSX Soundtracks - YouTube

Its sequel also had a good OST as well, but it's not quite as good as the first game's OST, in my opinion.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3871EC29FFB761DE
Driver 2 Soundtrack (1080p) - YouTube


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

The TR OST of Planetside 2






But more specifically 





The brass instruments just do so well to give it that oppressive atmosphere and I love it


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

Emperor: Battle For Dune: Ghola





Emperor: Battle For Dune: Not An Option





Emperor: Battle For Dune: Tribute To Evil





Emperor: Battle For Dune: Harkonnen Force





Starfox: Corneria


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 21, 2017)

The world ends with you





Soma





Firewatch





Shadow of Mordor





Psychonauts


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 22, 2017)

IDK if this is underappriciated, but more people probably should know about it


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 2, 2017)

Gary Gilbertson -  Alternate Reality / The City (1985, Atari 800)





David Wise - Wizards & Warriors OST (1987, NES)





Bjørn Lynne - Fantastic Voyage OST (1991, Amiga)





Aubrey Hodges - Quest for Glory IV (1993, PC)





Kelly Bailey - Half Life I OST (1998, PC)





Magnus Pålsson - VVVVVV OST (2010, PC)
https://youtu.be/H-baHj9N6dM?t=14m56s

Mike Morasky - Portal2 OST (2011, PC)
www.youtube.com: Portal 2 OST Volume 1 - Technical Difficulties

Jim Guthrie - Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP (2011, various)
www.youtube.com: Sword & Sworcery's Soundtrack - Lone Star by Jim Guthrie

Rich Vreeland (aka disasterpeace) - Fez OST (2012), Hyper Light Drifter OST (2016)


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd forgotten about this one until I saw Caddicarus cover this game recently, but I'd definitely recommend the soundtrack for the old 2000 Spider-Man game on PS1.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 21, 2017)

Advent Rising's OST. Particularly the track called Bounty Hunter. It's an orchestral piece with Ominous Latin Chanting, and it was the signature track used in the game's trailer.

Also, pick any early (read "pre-Advanced Warfighter") Tom Clancy title. The main themes for Rainbow Six and Ghost Recon especially set the tone of their respective games quite well.


----------



## GigaBit (Sep 29, 2017)

I just recently discovered this gem.
It's a Rouge-like called: Heart & Slash
And holy cow! It surprised me!
The soundtrack is great!
Some of my favorites:

Heart of a Valkyrie: aka One of the coolest boss themes I've heard.





I Heart You: The theme you'll be hearing the most.





City Street Funk: The main theme for the city.





Heart Vs. Slash: Slash's main theme.





Heart Attack!: The theme for the sewers.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

WoW's soundtrack is stunning.


----------

